# CPC-P credential



## bkoski (Feb 18, 2012)

I currently am planning to register for this exam.  Just curious
if anyone has already pursued this credential and where salary
falls in comparison (if any) to CPC.

Thanks
Brenda Koski, CPC


----------



## JudyW (Feb 18, 2012)

bkoski said:


> I currently am planning to register for this exam.  Just curious
> if anyone has already pursued this credential and where salary
> falls in comparison (if any) to CPC.
> 
> ...



I have had this credential for sometime.  I think it really helps you to see things from the payors side.  It does help if you want to work for the carrier side.  I can not said I made anymore money from having the credential but it did help in the regards that the carrier knows that you understand what they are looking for on claims and why some claims are denied.  I do not feel you should obtain any crendential just for the thought it might bring you more money.  Get the crendentials that are of interest to you and it will help you obtain that one job you really want.  Just another view on the crendentials offered.


----------



## EmilyLitella (Feb 18, 2012)

I have had the CPC-P for about a year now and agree with everything that Judy stated.  Also, there are not specific CEUS that you need to earn for the CPC-P, so it is just an additional CEU requirement to keep the credential.  Any CEUS that will work for the CPC, will also work for the CPC-P.  Good luck!


----------



## ossierand (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello 
I just read your reply and I do agree with you, I have one for you, I am planning on taking the CPC-H real soon I already have my CPC and my BA in Health Adminsitration. did getting the CPC-H open up more doors for you to find a job? 
thanks


----------



## JudyW (Mar 3, 2012)

ossierand said:


> Hello
> I just read your reply and I do agree with you, I have one for you, I am planning on taking the CPC-H real soon I already have my CPC and my BA in Health Adminsitration. did getting the CPC-H open up more doors for you to find a job?
> thanks


I took the CPC-H to  be able to understand outpatient hopsital billing.  None of my credential were obtain with the thought of getting another job.  I have been offered several jobs due to anyone of the credentials that I have obtain but I have been at my present job (Business Administrator for Anesthesia Specialists) for over 19 years, so this questions might be better answered by someone else.  Each of my credential helps make me more marketable but that being said I love my job and have never wanted to change my position.  Hope this helps.


----------



## billybrandle1964 (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cpc-p*

I have worked for insurance company as claim specialist. One of reasons i got job because i was pursuing medical coding. I got my certification as CPC-PA and with my work position and scholling I sumitted to have A taken off CPC-PA. So the reason I went for CPC-p because of working for insurance company. Now i am trying to get my foor in door to medical code from providers office and it seems if you don't have experience it has been hard to get pushed through the door

billy


----------



## twizzle (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cpc-p*



bbrandle@advantageplan.com said:


> I have worked for insurance company as claim specialist. One of reasons i got job because i was pursuing medical coding. I got my certification as CPC-PA and with my work position and scholling I sumitted to have A taken off CPC-PA. So the reason I went for CPC-p because of working for insurance company. Now i am trying to get my foor in door to medical code from providers office and it seems if you don't have experience it has been hard to get pushed through the door
> 
> billy



I'm not quite sure what you mean by getting pushed through the door. Do you mean you can't get a job or do you mean the CPC-P should be a valuable certification for working in a providers office? CPC is more appropriate for a providers office, and CCS-P even more so.


----------

